# Google- Does anxiety give you stomach pain? It could be IBS - Yahoo! Singapore News (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Yahoo! Singapore News (blog)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Does anxiety give you stomach pain? It could be IBS*
*Yahoo! Singapore News (blog)*
Are you prone to anxiety and do you suffer from recurrent stomach pain, diarrhoea or constipation? You could have *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), a common chronic condition linked to psychological disorders such as anxiety and depression. *IBS* affects *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

